# Can I take show line German Shepherd to running



## Ajith Kumar (Jun 26, 2018)

I got show line gsd puppy from reputed breeder and finally came to know that show lined GSDs are less energy driven and not strong enough like working ones.
The main reason I bought puppy is to train her as my running companion when she matures. And to protect our house also keeping strangers away.
I run 3 to 4 miles daily at 35 minutes.
Does the show line GSD handle better with my running schedule or should I replace it with working line?


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

if your showline GSD is healthy s/he should be able to run that distance without a problem. Just condition your dog like you would yourself and wait until your puppy grows up and the joints are mature before doing a lot of running, especially on pavement (which would be true for working line GSDs also).


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Adjith, from your name, I am guessing you possibly live in India, or somewhere close by, where it gets very hot. That's something you really need to take into account if you are running with your dog. Actually, it's something we need to be aware of even in North America during the summer!

When walking or running with your dog, put your hand on the pavement. If it's too hot for you to leave your hand there for 5 seconds, it's too hot for your dog's paws. Either leave the run until it has cooled off, or get some sort of boots to protect your dog's feet.

And yeah, a show line should be able to run with you, if you build the distance up gradually. I have an 11 year old female who's a mix of American and German show lines, and she is the one running out ahead of me and my working line female on walks. If I stop to rest for too long, she runs around me in circles and barks to get me going again! :grin2: She spends the first 3 or 400 yards of each walk giving happy barks as she and the other dog go tearing madly down the path!


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Replace it with a working line? Meaning you would just give your dog up because she can't do one thing you want to do?

Show lines are not weak, pathetic messes as everyone seems to think. As others have said, once you condition the dog, she should be able to do that just fine. This breed was bred to _work_, and a show line GSD is still a GSD. I fear the day our dogs are unable to run just because they come from show lines. That is the day this breed has stopped being our breed.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

Your dog will be able to run just fine. Please be sure to wait until she is mature and her joints have closed, at 18 months to 2 years old. Running her too early can damage those developing joints.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Also the dog will be able to protect the house. Also, anyone looking in will think that is definitely a barking German Shepherd in there. Lots of people do not know that German Shepherds come in other dark colors besides saddle back black and tans.


----------



## Ajith Kumar (Jun 26, 2018)

Sunsilver said:


> Adjith, from your name, I am guessing you possibly live in India, or somewhere close by, where it gets very hot. That's something you really need to take into account if you are running with your dog. Actually, it's something we need to be aware of even in North America during the summer!
> 
> When walking or running with your dog, put your hand on the pavement. If it's too hot for you to leave your hand there for 5 seconds, it's too hot for your dog's paws. Either leave the run until it has cooled off, or get some sort of boots to protect your dog's feet.
> 
> And yeah, a show line should be able to run with you, if you build the distance up gradually. I have an 11 year old female who's a mix of American and German show lines, and she is the one running out ahead of me and my working line female on walks. If I stop to rest for too long, she runs around me in circles and barks to get me going again! /forum/images/Germanshepherds_2016/smilies/tango_face_grin.png She spends the first 3 or 400 yards of each walk giving happy barks as she and the other dog go tearing madly down the path!


Yea I live in India.
It's tooo hot even though in winter aftnoons. So I mostly run while colder sunset time or chill morning. 
And I never run on concrete pavement. I also do hiking and other water related activities. So got little frustrated about getting show line plush coated female GSD.
I would be happy if my GSD guards my family and cope up with my activity once she matured around 1 1/2 years.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Adjith, you seem to be worried about your pup being able to cope with the exercise, which makes me wonder if she has some problems with her conformation. Can you post a stacked picture, please, and maybe one taken from the rear, so we can see if she's severely overangulated or cow-hocked?

It is one of the most common problems with show line pups, due to breeders selecting for extreme conformation. Most often they get stronger as they mature, but I have seen some adult dogs that looked like a strong breeze would blow them over.

You will need to make one more post before you can post pictures. Then, select "Go Advanced', and scroll down the page until you see "Manage Atttachments". Click on that, then click on the buttons to select the photos you want to upload, then select 'Upload'.

If the files are too large, they will not upload. You can resize them by going to Windows Paint, and selecting 'resize' from the top menu.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I have had mixed breeds, pure breeds with sway backs and cow jocks as a kid runnkng along side my bike for miles and miles a day exploring. Keeping up without concern. Are you wanting to change your dog because what you read on the internet then you have serious issues. WAtch the greatest showman- open your mind. Unless your pup has some severe severe severe conformation issues or something going neurological. I imagine why the concern to keep up with exercise. My chihuahua can keep up with a two - three mile walk and he is at a jog for him we do not want to stress his joints to much but he is able- a chihuahua ????


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Pawsed said:


> Your dog will be able to run just fine. Please be sure to wait until she is mature and her joints have closed, at 18 months to 2 years old. Running her too early can damage those developing joints.



THIS!!!! This is the most important thing said in this thread....

NO PUPPY of any type should be "running" with a human who runs for exercise/fitness....puppies have a long way in bone and joint development before they should be subject to structured running as you describe.

As far as being a show line, it should be fine once it is mature enough


Lee


----------



## Ajith Kumar (Jun 26, 2018)

Sunsilver said:


> Adjith, you seem to be worried about your pup being able to cope with the exercise, which makes me wonder if she has some problems with her conformation. Can you post a stacked picture, please, and maybe one taken from the rear, so we can see if she's severely overangulated or cow-hocked?
> 
> It is one of the most common problems with show line pups, due to breeders selecting for extreme conformation. Most often they get stronger as they mature, but I have seen some adult dogs that looked like a strong breeze would blow them over.
> 
> ...


There are some pics of my Pepsi (her name)


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Okay, didn't realize she was still so young!  It's a bit difficult to be absolutely sure, as you don't show a side view of her standing, but she definitely is NOT cow-hocked, and her angulation doesn't look to be extreme. Extreme angulation with an overly long lower thigh (the leg between the hock and knee-cap) combined with cow hocks (hocks that point in) is the main thing that creates weakness in a show line dog's rear end. 

Cute puppy! How old is she in these pictures?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

How can you be frustrated with your choice of that cutie!?! Are you human??? You can send her to me, LOL!

Ok, she is a beautiful puppy and if she is German Showline, I will tell you a few things about what she should be capable of, given you allow her to mature. 

She should be perfectly capable of being an excellent deterrent to any sort of mischief. If you want her to engage, than she is perfectly capable of being groomed and trained to do protection, IPO, etc. WGSL (West German Show Line) dogs have a list of requirements before being bred in order to be allowed proper registration status for the puppies. 

One is an IPO or herding title -- the herding title requires a protection phase. So they have to be able to be judged acceptable on protection. 

Another is an AD which is an endurance test. This means they have to be able to run 12 miles alongside a bicycle. 

There are other requirements to breeding as well, and no not every pup will be as good as their sire AND dam, but the chances of getting a dog who can be a running partner are pretty good if mom and pup could run alongside a bicycle for 12 miles. 

These are not wimpy dogs. 

But that there is a baby-puppy and it needs to grow up quite a bit. And we don't just hook them up to our bike at 18 months and ride for miles, we do build endurance. 

For now bond with your puppy, PLAY with your puppy. ENJOY your puppy. Expose her to every part of your life, and love her with a reckless abandon. 

Congratulations on your puppy. You are her protector. Hopefully she NEVER has to return the favor.


----------



## Ajith Kumar (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi guys
Check my new thread.. 
I returned that puppy to breeder as puppy have several problems including tick problems. Also there's some issues regarding breed certification papers. So there is chance of getting another GSD puppy or same puppy with problems solved. At this situation, my sister suggest to get cocker spainel puppy from another breeder.


----------

